

Databases: One Size Fits All - A Concept Whose Time Has Come and Gone - nickb
http://www.databasecolumn.com/2007/09/one-size-fits-all.html

======
Tichy
Is the submarine at work again?

CPUs are also still running almost the same kind of instructions as conceived
30 years ago, but the internals have changed a lot. I suspect the same is true
for databases - there must have been some technological progress, even if SQL
itself hasn't changed.

And for CPUs, there are also special interest flavors (signal processors) that
outperform the standard ones in special cases, but they don't make the
"generic" CPUs superfluous.

------
gwenhwyfaer
> it provides built-in features appropriate to the needs of 2007 customers

I get that they're arguing that the database should fit the customer, but
isn't that rather a drastic market size limit to impose on oneself?

